# Pen drive compatibility



## guhanath (Aug 26, 2009)

My pc is a old one which has USB 1.1 specification. I recently bought 8GB pen drive (transcend). Whenever I plug in the pen drive to usb drive windows says to install software. my system has XP SP2 so it should automatically detect the pen drive(It works in other USB 2.0 computers). When I plug in my old 1GB pen drive it detects and works fine. Is there any compatibility issue that USB 1.1 do not accepts nore than certain size limit?


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 27, 2009)

as such there is no such issue... i am able 2 access my 250gb portable hdd with usb 1.1. get it replaced.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 27, 2009)

there is no compatibility problem, only transfer speed will be much slower than usb 2.0


----------

